
Show HN: Goodnight Zoom - Connecting with isolated seniors via remote storytime - choltz
https://goodnightzoom.com/
======
artur_makly
This idea seams like a crowd-sourced evolution of
[https://readastorytome.com/](https://readastorytome.com/)

recently launched on HN. We've had a great experience with it so far.

As a parent ( and I think on this note I can speak for all of them ) the #1
concern with an idea like this is SAFETY.

What can you ensure to us all that this won't be the #1 platform for
pedophiles?

~~~
choltz
I've added this page to our site due to your recommendation -- thanks again,
and let me know if you have more questions.

[https://goodnightzoom.com/safety](https://goodnightzoom.com/safety)

~~~
artur_makly
ok that's better. Have you also considered tapping into a national sex
offender DB as part of your pre-screening?

Also I noticed the limited library of kids books. It says i can find more
online via NYLibrary.. but when i went there it was UX hell. i simply want you
to seed the library and allow me to filter them by tags and show which ones
i've already read.

thanks!

~~~
choltz
No but that's a good idea — I will look into that, seems like an easy first
step as far as screening goes. Thanks!

True, the NYPL UX is pretty terrible now that I think about it. That will
especially be a problem for seniors who aren't confident with tech. I will add
a bunch more stories ASAP and introduce a filter, thanks for your thoughts!
LMK if there's anything else you think.

------
choltz
While we've all been isolated, my grandparents have started to read stories to
my younger cousins via videochat, which has been a great way for my
grandparents to feel connected and loved. It's also nice for my cousins (4-7
years old) to interact with their grandparents, even if from afar.

Many of our seniors are especially isolated right now, so I wanted to setup a
way for all of us to connect with them via remote storytime. Whether you are a
parent with young kids, a senior, or anyone in between, this is a chance for
us all to connect. Once you sign up, we'll reach out about finding schedules
that work for both sides. We also link to open source books if you don't have
any. Would love to hear your feedback!

------
vongomben
Haven't created an account or logged in. There is no pricing page on the site:
which is their business model?

~~~
choltz
Right now our plan is to make it free for users and connect as many people as
possible. Down the road, we can make money by charging book publishers to
feature stories, or possible getting insurance companies to pay us because of
the improvement in well being for seniors. Thanks for the feedback though, we
should make that more clear on our site!

